# Milbank repair parts



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there a place I can go to get exploded diagrams with individual part numbers for Milbank products (like meter jaw assemblies and front covers, as a common for instance)? Lacking that, is there a general service parts list that covers parts common to many products? I sorta tire of buying whole cans and robbing parts from them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ditto!

~CS~


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

That would be nice.

I've replaced the jaws themselves by just buying a "5th Jaw" kit instead of an entire can.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CTshockhazard said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> I've replaced the jaws themselves by just buying a "5th Jaw" kit instead of an entire can.


Seldom have I had just the jaw fail without burning up the plastic insulating block to some degree. I just use the plastic block with both jaws as a single repair part.


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Is there a place I can go to get exploded diagrams with individual part numbers for Milbank products (like meter jaw assemblies and front covers, as a common for instance)? Lacking that, is there a general service parts list that covers parts common to many products? I sorta tire of buying whole cans and robbing parts from them.


Great question! Let me talk with our Product Line Coordinator and Sales Engineer for meter sockets and I'll let you know the answer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Ryan, how come no Milbank around my burg? Never see it anywhere. On the other hand, I haven't been looking at all. Maybe it is sold here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Hey Ryan, how come no Milbank around my burg? Never see it anywhere. On the other hand, I haven't been looking at all. Maybe it is sold here.


In my area, and much of the east coast, unless it's multi-tenant metering, it's nearly always a milbank product. Their "meter stacks" need a little help. Actually anything bigger than like 6 simple multi-metering positions is lacking in their lineup. Their resi and light commercial type product is all I ever use if they have a product that covers it.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I know that they are just breaking into the Canadian market (as far as I know) but both Ryan and Jose have been great at keeping in touch with an issue I have encountered.

A lot better service than I have received from other manufacturers. :thumbup:


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, we do not have a comprehensive document that lists replacement part numbers.

We do publish a list of select accessories and replacement parts in a few of our area catalogs (here is an example from our Wisconsin catalog: https://milbankworks.box.com/s/60hroimjbwyx8d4ieckr5icbfq2arnj6)

Your best bet is to give us a call, and usually we can get you what you need. If you have a specific current need, please provide the item number of the meter socket you need parts for, and we can get to work on it.



macmikeman said:


> Hey Ryan, how come no Milbank around my burg? Never see it anywhere. On the other hand, I haven't been looking at all. Maybe it is sold here.


Aloha! We do sell products in Hawaii, but our market share there is not as strong as it is in other parts of the US. I know there is a WESCO on Mapunapuna Street that we do a decent amount of business with, along with some other distributors that sell our solar sockets.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Seldom have I had just the jaw fail without burning up the plastic insulating block to some degree. I just use the plastic block with both jaws as a single repair part.


Usually for me, it's just been "loose" jaws noted by POCO when doing a turn-on. These are high turnover tenant units that have seen a multitude of disconnect/reconnect over the years.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> In my area, and much of the east coast, unless it's multi-tenant metering, it's nearly always a milbank product. Their "meter stacks" need a little help. Actually anything bigger than like 6 simple multi-metering positions is lacking in their lineup. Their resi and light commercial type product is all I ever use if they have a product that covers it.


Same here. Multi-meter modular stacks are always from one of the big four distribution equipment companies while everything else is Milbank.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

This would be great. A few times I have broke the plastic part behind the jaws when using a torque wrench to tighten the lugs. I have gotten so I keep a box full of meter socket parts around from old services and use them for service calls and when I break something. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did Shunk die?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> This would be great. A few times I have broke the plastic part behind the jaws when using a torque wrench to tighten the lugs. I have gotten so I keep a box full of meter socket parts around from old services and use them for service calls and when I break something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Our power company (who we get the meter pans from) has a big sign saying to only use a 1/2" spin tight to hand tighten the lugs since they have had so many break.

Maybe a Milbank rep can comment on this?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Did Shunk die?


Good question. I really thing that him 480, and mx are hanging out somewhere telling themselves how awesome they are.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Our power company (who we get the meter pans from) has a big sign saying to only use a 1/2" spin tight to hand tighten the lugs since they have had so many break.
> 
> Maybe a Milbank rep can comment on this?


I use a t handle allen and just tighten them as much as I can and leave them with ox guard on the wire and threads they tighten down really easy. Says 250 in lb inside the cans I use and have proven many times that they can't handle that much torque. So I decided a t handle allen is enough. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> I use a t handle allen and just tighten them as much as I can and leave them with ox guard on the wire and threads they tighten down really easy. Says 250 in lb inside the cans I use and have proven many times that they can't handle that much torque. So I decided a t handle allen is enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


You've used a torque wrench for that?

250in lbs. isn't a lot and I would think you could easily do more than that with a T-handle.

Are you sure you didn't have it set to 250 ft lbs?  :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where Shunk is buried?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

250 in lb is about 21 ft lb.
Why would they spec 250 in lb? Makes no sense.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> 250 in lb is about 21 ft lb.
> Why would they spec 250 in lb? Makes no sense.


Because they don't want the lug tight since it breaks so easily :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike Biggar from Milbank said this:



> For our 200 amp residential meter sockets which have lay-in wire connectors, the torque is generally stated as 250 lb-in of torque. This is about 21 foot pounds of torque. Or, in a practical sense, the amount of pressure of two fingers on a six inch ratchet or allen wrench. Always, support the conductor while torqueing a connector.
> 
> The newer red blocks (first started using in 2001, so not that new) are substantially stronger than the older design. The older design tended to fail at about 280 to 300 lb-in of torque (24 foot pounds), while the newer design tends to fail at around 360-380 lb-in of torque (30 foot pounds). The difference is that the older design would partially fail without giving a good indication that they were in failure mode. The newer design is designed to be stronger and give a very good indication of failure


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

_This is about 21 foot pounds of torque. Or, in a practical sense, the amount of pressure of two fingers on a six inch ratchet or allen wrench_.

That sounds insane. At 6" that's 42 lb force. Torque is force times distance. Whether you have 21 lb at 12" from center or 42 lb at 6" from center, it's the same force.

_The older design tended to fail at about 280 to 300 lb-in of torque (24 foot pounds)_

If it fails at 24 lbs why do they want 21 lbs? It seems they want you to approach failure? They should reconsider the spec or the design or both.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The old design failed early, that's why they redesigned it.

As for the two fingers at 6", that sounds reasonable. I'm not sure what you are saying.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> _This is about 21 foot pounds of torque. Or, in a practical sense, the amount of pressure of two fingers on a six inch ratchet or allen wrench_.
> 
> That sounds insane. At 6" that's 42 lb force. Torque is force times distance. Whether you have 21 lb at 12" from center or 42 lb at 6" from center, it's the same force.
> 
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

21 ft lbs. is very light and easy to do with a T-handle. That's around the torque you would get when tightening a bottle cap tight.

Yesterday I did a service change and when terminating the meter I paid more attention. The Milbank meters we use have slide-in lug caps with 1/2" hex drive screws. As usual I used my little impact gun to tighten the lugs. 

Tightening with the impact puts less force in the assembly than using a ratchet handle, or so I assume. The hammering action doesn't put any torque on the operators wrist, and I assume the same thing applies for the other side of the equation (the lug itself).

When I went back to make sure they were tight with the ratchet, that's why you could see things flex.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did anyone make it to Shunk's funeral?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Did anyone make it to Shunk's funeral?


He died?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> 21 ft lbs. is very light and easy to do with a T-handle. That's around the torque you would get when tightening a bottle cap tight.


That didn't sound right so I googled, a bottle cap is 13-17 *inch* pounds. 

https://www.kinexcappers.com/faq/how-to-calibrate-capping-machine.htm



> Tightening with the impact puts less force in the assembly than using a ratchet handle, or so I assume. The hammering action doesn't put any torque on the operators wrist, and I assume the same thing applies for the other side of the equation (the lug itself).


The reason the impact torques your wrist less is because the duration it applies the torque is short, and the inertia from the weight of the driver itself absorbs much of it. As you know impact drivers apply far more torque to the hardware than similar size / amp drills, that's why you can drive bigger lag bolts with the impact than with the drill.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

21 ft lb is equal to hanging a 21 lb weight one foot from the center of the radius.

That's what torque is in engineering. Force times distance.

Put your ratchet at 3 o'clock and hang a 21 lb weight on it. Seems like a lot for the application.


----------



## Milbank_Christine (Apr 29, 2015)

rrolleston said:


> This would be great. A few times I have broke the plastic part behind the jaws when using a torque wrench to tighten the lugs. I have gotten so I keep a box full of meter socket parts around from old services and use them for service calls and when I break something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk



Hi Rrolleston, our product team recommends talking to your local Milbank rep. They can help you determine if replacement parts are available for specific units. Here is their contact information:


R.D. Wright, Inc.
600 County Route 411
Greenvillle, NY 12083
http://rdwrightsales.com/
Phone: (518) 966-5982
Toll Free: (800) 975-1116

Thanks!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> He died?


He's 6 feet under.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

..".............."


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Hopefully he had a good life? Did you attend the funeral, wake or memorial?



He lost his thumb, then he lost his life. Very sad.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> He lost his thumb, then he lost his life. Very sad.


Quit lying! Thats dispicable.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Did he really...?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Did he really...?


He did lose his thumb. He may or may not have died. Nobody really knows.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Quit lying! Thats dispicable.


I'm sorry mom.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I'm sorry mom.


You Lied and MDShunk died.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> You Lied and MDShunk died.


It's sad that he's gone. I really miss his "hand in the bucket of water" story.


----------

